# Wife wants me to quit commuting in the dark



## PegLeg (Jun 28, 2008)

I started commuting last June because I drive a full size truck and gas was more than $4 a gallon. What was started as an effort to save cash has turned into a permanent arrangement. I can't see myself returning to driving to work on any regular basis. So here is my problem.

It is getting dark earlier. I am now riding home in the dark almost every day. I bought some lights and use them and then at the request of my wife I bought a yellow/orange reflective vest and wear it. I got home last night and the night before and was basically told that I need to quit riding to work because my wife is concerned about me riding in the dark and getting hit by a car. She says she does not know where I am at, drivers in Boston are crazy and they can't see me etc. I have temporarily defused the situation by promising to send a text message to her when I leave so she can know when to expect me home. I also told her my standard route and indicated that if I were to deviate it would be in the text message.

Anyone else have issues with their SO like this or similar?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

With the right clothing, lights and reflectors a cyclist can be a lot more visible at night than during the day. 

Why don't you put on your full dark commuting kit and let your wife drive behind you once to get an idea of easily seen you are.

BTW leg or ankle bands are real eye catchers if you don't already have them.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

That's a tough one. You can try to go the route of MB1 and if she says OK then you are gold but if she is really against it then I would have a tough time telling my wife that I was still going to ride at night despite her worries. If something happens to you, she will be upset at you and herself for not being more adamant about her feelings. And yes you could get hit by a car walking across the street but try to convince her of that. Good luck.


----------



## casioqv (Sep 28, 2008)

If your wife is inclined to listen to logical arguments, you can prove to her that commuting by bicycle with the proper skill and equipment is no more dangerous than driving. Make sure you're using the brightest head & tail lamps you can get, and find/show her some data and accident statistics. 

Here are some links to help:
http://books.google.com/books?id=0n...&hl=en&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=9&ct=result (or just get it at the library, Effective Cycling By John Forester)

http://www.kenkifer.com/bikepages/traffic/

Honestly, if you can't convince her no matter what, you should stop commuting by bicycle. Don't just keep doing it anyways if she's still scared/worried.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Threaten to withhold sex.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Take out a big life insurance policy on yourself, and she will probably buy you a motorcycle!!


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

PegLeg said:


> I have temporarily defused the situation by promising to send a text message to her when I leave so she can know when to expect me home. I also told her my standard route and indicated that if I were to deviate it would be in the text message.


Carry a cell phone and call her if you encounter any significant delay. In other words, don't give her unnecessary cause to worry. Also carry ID, with an emergency number on it (maybe best not to tell her about this).

Seeing and being seen on a bike is a whole topic. Search for lighting and reflectors. MB1's ankle strap idea is a winner. Two headlights and 2 taillights are recommended. One of each could be helmet mounted. This provides more lighting, lighting where you need it, and, very important, backup lights. And make sure you're visible from the side.

There is a huge variation in bike lights. A $30 headlight is NOT adequate.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

find me <a href="http://www.findmespot.com/Home.aspx">spot</a>!


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

casioqv said:


> http://www.kenkifer.com/bikepages/traffic/


Careful with this one - let her check around on his site and you could be worse off than you are now - Ken was hit by a car and killed. He had some really great advice to share, seeing as he put so many miles in on a bike over the years and maybe there's statistics involved from the standpoint that more time = more probability. But showing her expert advice and then having her find out the guy was killed won't be a good thing.


----------



## mschol17 (Jun 11, 2006)

Get a DiNotte taillight and have her drive behind you for a block. No one will come within 10 feet of you...


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I feel safer at night this time of year. The twilight hours seem the most dangerous to me. My two taillights attract attention and my HID headlight is impossible to ignore. My rear fender is covered in reflective stickers and I have a jogger belt around my bag. For all but two months out of the year my work-bound commute is in the dark. This time of year the return trip is in darkness for the last 30 minutes.


----------



## casioqv (Sep 28, 2008)

kykr13 said:


> Careful with this one - let her check around on his site and you could be worse off than you are now - Ken was hit by a car and killed. He had some really great advice to share, seeing as he put so many miles in on a bike over the years and maybe there's statistics involved from the standpoint that more time = more probability. But showing her expert advice and then having her find out the guy was killed won't be a good thing.


Perhaps just use the statistics instead of showing her the site.

My wife is a scientist, and showing her that article convinced her to go cycling with me more, since it's far better for your health than the risk. She knows that a single person is not a statistically significant sample size; It's purely a coincidence that one of the biggest proponents of cycling being safer than people think was killed cycling.

That in itself points out an interesting irony though- Ken wasn't a big fan of the Atkins diet, and used Dr. Atkins death to argue against the safety of the diet, just months before his own untimely death.

RIP Ken Kifer


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

My initial inclination was to be dismissive of her, but on further reflection I think you can show her that your commute is safe. You can show her the lights and reflectors you have. Get brighter ones if you need to. Drive the route with her in daylight so she sees whatever bike lanes or low-traffic options you are using. Also, explain how you ride in a lawful manner that is the first step toward safe riding. It's not pleading.. it's just giving her the perspective to see that you are safe.


----------



## casioqv (Sep 28, 2008)

blackhat said:


> find me <a href="http://www.findmespot.com/Home.aspx">spot</a>!


That's an interesting idea, and a cool device- I didn't know such a thing was widely available. Of course, I'm not sure it would help her feel any better if she just watched you the whole way, since every time you stop at a traffic light, or worse- patch an unexpected flat she'll think you're in an accident....


----------



## vinistois (Sep 15, 2008)

carry a gps locator so she can see your position on a map in real-time. That or a cheap 2-way radio so when she's worried she can just quickly check up on you and you wouldn't have to stop. 

I ride at night in the pouring rain towing a trailer with my one year old in it. I worry, but I have so many lights on my bike and on the trailer that I think I have better chances of giving drivers aneurism than getting hit.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

casioqv said:


> That's an interesting idea, and a cool device- I didn't know such a thing was widely available. Of course, I'm not sure it would help her feel any better if she just watched you the whole way, since every time you stop at a traffic light, or worse- patch an unexpected flat she'll think you're in an accident....


Not to mention the stop at the tavern on the way home...


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Don't know what to tell you other than I've had far more dangerous encounters in the daylight than I have ever done at night. I have two Superflash blinkers in the back and two headlights on the front. I look like a UFO going down the street.


----------



## bwana (Feb 4, 2005)

I leave at 5:30AM, and have far more advanced notice of cars on side streets and behind me in the dark since I can see their headlights long before I can see or hear them. And vice versa since I got a Fenix L2D. I also make sure that I am on the least travelled roads or on bike paths, but I do that while commuting in daylight as well. My biggest fear in the morning is that a buck will charge me (really, I had two look like they were thinking about it). My second biggest fear is hitting a patch of acorns.

I was amazed this last weekend when I was up in Boston & Cambridge to visit my daughter at school, and noticed all the cyclists (and skateboarders) riding without any lights at night. That is nuts, because your wife is right, drivers in Boston are crazy, and a lot of the roads are really narrow. 

On the other hand, when I was there in August moving the kid into school, I had to call 911 when I saw a 15 year old on a bike get hit in the middle of the day around Putnam & Magazine in Cambridge (it was mostly the kid's fault, he rode through a flashing red). Bad things can happen to anyone at any time of day or night.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

casioqv said:


> My wife is a scientist, and showing her that article convinced her to go cycling with me more, since it's far better for your health than the risk. She knows that a single person is not a statistically significant sample size; It's purely a coincidence that one of the biggest proponents of cycling being safer than people think was killed cycling.


That's how I generally try to look at things too, but not everybody does and I think it wouldn't hurt to avoid it. I certainly wouldn't want my wife to see that if I were in PegLeg's situation; my wife's thought process is far from scientific!  It's a horrible irony about Ken and he really seemed like an interesting guy. I wish I could have met him.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

I think I would use a different tactic then the one's described above, though many of them could be used in conjunction with this one. First thing I would do is validate here feelings around her fear that you might get hurt or worse, die from cycling at night. Having her talk about her fears and what they mean may do more good than anything else. It is obvious she loves you and doesn't want you hurt in any way. After she expresses how she feels, tell her you feel the exact same way. That you don't want to get hurt, or worse, so that you can be with her forever. Tell her you are so motivated to stay safe so that you can be with her because you love her as much as she loves you. As men we always try to fix things, it is something we do best, when sometimes, it is just better to listen to your wife and talk things through. I am not saying this will bring you the desired outcome, she isn't going to change her mind right away. But it gives you both the opportunity to communicate how you feel and maybe some solution can come out of it, one that you are both comfortable with. I wish you luck.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

bigbill said:


> I feel safer at night this time of year. The twilight hours seem the most dangerous to me. My two taillights attract attention and my HID headlight is impossible to ignore. My rear fender is covered in reflective stickers and I have a jogger belt around my bag. For all but two months out of the year my work-bound commute is in the dark. This time of year the return trip is in darkness for the last 30 minutes.



I agree. Dusk and dawn are a whole lot more risky than dark. HIDs and good blinkies take away almost all the risk of being seen.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

there's a really good set of lighting and night safety threads over on bikeforums:

http://www.bikeforums.net/forumdisplay.php?f=259


----------



## PegLeg (Jun 28, 2008)

casioqv said:


> Perhaps just use the statistics instead of showing her the site.
> 
> My wife is a scientist, and showing her that article convinced her to go cycling with me more, since it's far better for your health than the risk. She knows that a single person is not a statistically significant sample size; It's purely a coincidence that one of the biggest proponents of cycling being safer than people think was killed cycling.
> 
> ...


Good suggestions however my wife is not exactly a scientist. She is way more emotion driven than fact driven.

The reality of the situation is that she lost her Dad a few years ago and has never quite recovered. She lost her Mom less than a year ago and now her Mom's dog, which we ended up with, died last week. She has become very insecure as of late and I think this is a manifestation of the insecurity.

I think if I had been commuting all the time she would not be so concerned but as this is a recent development she is not used to dealing with it. She also gets worried that should something happen I am more likely to get seriously injured due to my existing disability. (I was hit by a car when I was 21 and as a result my left leg was amputated below the knee so I ride with a prosthetic leg and I also have some screws in my shoulder) I don't believe the injury argument is valid as I can ride as good as the next person and if I am wearing long pants I dare you to tell I am missing a leg. I walk with an almost unnoticeable limp.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*it can be better*

I use a Dinotte 200L tail light, plus Dinotte 600L and a L&M HID headlights. Add to that a flashing helmet head light and tail light, neon yellow jersey or jacket/vest, and lots of reflective tape. I think I'm even more visible at night than in daylight. With the right equipment, which I'll concede is not cheap, I'm finding no problem at all.


----------



## PegLeg (Jun 28, 2008)

In addition the ensuring her I would communicate when I left work and my route I also took the following steps.

I got a second taillight and a second headlight.

I agreed to let her sew some additional reflective material on my outer wear as well as my messenger bag.

I am going to find some commuter tires that have a reflective sidewall.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

PegLeg said:


> In addition the ensuring her I would communicate when I left work and my route I also took the following steps.
> 
> I got a second taillight and a second headlight.
> 
> ...


Those sound like good additions. I also have reflective tape on the front and rear edges of my crank arms - it creates a unique flashing as you're pedaling along. I also prefer spoke-mounted reflectors to the reflective sidewalls, which require more cleaning to remain effective. Good luck with reassuring her.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

I hear you. After I was hit on the bike commuting, the wife does NOT want me commuting at all. Just early morning rides and rides out of traffic.:mad2:


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

*Insert whipping sound.*


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

Seriously - have you SEEN the Dinotte 140L tail light?

Here it is -
http://www.dinottelighting.com/photographyk.htm

It's like a headlight, only behind you. As long as you don't set it to do that distracting blinking thing, I think you're more visible at night than you are during the day with it.

hehe, I wish I knew your route (I live in Minnesota, so a description wouldn't really help) so I could say anything about whether I actually thought it was safe or not.  Sometimes women worry about the stupidest things (they definitely do), but other times they're right on.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

PegLeg said:


> Good suggestions however my wife is not exactly a scientist. She is way more emotion driven than fact driven.
> 
> The reality of the situation is that she lost her Dad a few years ago and has never quite recovered. She lost her Mom less than a year ago and now her Mom's dog, which we ended up with, died last week. She has become very insecure as of late and I think this is a manifestation of the insecurity.
> 
> I think if I had been commuting all the time she would not be so concerned but as this is a recent development she is not used to dealing with it. She also gets worried that should something happen I am more likely to get seriously injured due to my existing disability. (I was hit by a car when I was 21 and as a result my left leg was amputated below the knee so I ride with a prosthetic leg and I also have some screws in my shoulder) I don't believe the injury argument is valid as I can ride as good as the next person and if I am wearing long pants I dare you to tell I am missing a leg. I walk with an almost unnoticeable limp.


Drive the truck and negotiate from there. Gas is getting cheaper and it sounds like your wife could use some slack.


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

You can offer her that you'd buy and wear something like this (this one is from Exelite) in addition to all the other fluro tape and extra blinkys. 

I scored the Exelite Strip for free as a part of Bike to Work day and find that they work really well in being seen. I also noticed that it 'bit' dorky, but far better than being hit.


----------



## Mr Wood (Feb 23, 2006)

My wife was the same way my first year of commuting. She got more comfortable with it as time went on.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

Let her know that you have to ride slower in the dark, so since you have lights and reflective clothing, and are going slower- you are safer. Also, not sure if anyone has mentioned this, but when it is dark and you have a decent light cars often mistake us for motorcycles, and cut us more slack. Honestly this time of year I am more afraid of running over a big stick or something I didn't see than any altercation with cars. Night vision sucks and I hate going slow. 

My wife is a worrier as well, so I feel your pain, sometimes it makes me more paranoid................MTT :thumbsup:


----------



## RoadLoad (Jan 18, 2005)

As much as it pains me, I am with your wife on this one. I have commuted in and out from Boston regularly the last two winters. The first year I was a warrior and nothing stopped me. Last winter, the combination of crap Massachusetts roads (not just Boston's), limited visibility of oncoming hazards even with good lights, rush hour traffic, small road shoulders because of the snow, etc all got to me - I just wasn't comfortable putting myself out there every night. Going in was fine, but coming home was no fun. 

So starting next Monday, I'm stepping back onto the train. It will stink. Riding is the best. Riding nervous, however, isn't. Over the last two years I put over 8,000 miles in commuting. I'll be right back at it as soon as the light is good.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

RoadLoad said:


> As much as it pains me, I am with your wife on this one. I have commuted in and out from Boston regularly the last two winters. The first year I was a warrior and nothing stopped me. Last winter, the combination of crap Massachusetts roads (not just Boston's), limited visibility of oncoming hazards even with good lights, rush hour traffic, small road shoulders because of the snow, etc all got to me - I just wasn't comfortable putting myself out there every night. Going in was fine, but coming home was no fun.
> 
> So starting next Monday, I'm stepping back onto the train. It will stink. Riding is the best. Riding nervous, however, isn't. Over the last two years I put over 8,000 miles in commuting. I'll be right back at it as soon as the light is good.


I can't blame you there. I leave the bike in the garage when it snows, and I will only ride in the dead of winter if I am working off hours (to avoid the full rush hour). I think you guys on the east coast (and everywhere else with the exception of the west coast) have much harder winter commutes. My hat is off to you for doing as much as you did! MTT :thumbsup:


----------



## PegLeg (Jun 28, 2008)

RoadLoad said:


> As much as it pains me, I am with your wife on this one. I have commuted in and out from Boston regularly the last two winters. The first year I was a warrior and nothing stopped me. Last winter, the combination of crap Massachusetts roads (not just Boston's), limited visibility of oncoming hazards even with good lights, rush hour traffic, small road shoulders because of the snow, etc all got to me - I just wasn't comfortable putting myself out there every night. Going in was fine, but coming home was no fun.
> 
> So starting next Monday, I'm stepping back onto the train. It will stink. Riding is the best. Riding nervous, however, isn't. Over the last two years I put over 8,000 miles in commuting. I'll be right back at it as soon as the light is good.


I am starting to think maybe she is correct.

I was crossing Mass Ave last night in Arlington Center. I was in the cross walk crossing with a green pedestrian signal. A FedEx truck blew through the Red Light to make a right turn on red and almost nailed me. He missed me by only a foot or two. I stopped, jumped off the bike and stood in front of his bumper and started screaming. The dude was all bumming out. He said he never even saw me and I yelled it was still a red light and he needs to stop before making his right turn on red.

I was bummed the rest of the ride home. I can still hear the sound of him locking up the brakes and front tires jumping up and down as he stopped. I saw those headlights coming right at me.


----------



## vinistois (Sep 15, 2008)

Why were you on the crosswalk, were you walking??

You should never ride on the sidewalk or on the crosswalks. You should act like a vehicle and stay out in the lane. He didn't see you because pedestrians usually wait on the corner until it is clear to cross. 

I think if you were crossing in the middle of the lane like you should have been, the truck would have been directly behind you (probably waiting for you to go so he can turn). Its not common to get hit directly from behind, so stay in the lane! Even if the light is red, don't wait on the side of the lane, wait in the middle, in front of the cars. If you wait on the side, someone will try to make the turn around you, and probably come close to hitting you. 

To be safe at night you MUST be aggressive and get in people's way. If you try to stay out of their way, they won't see you, and they will take you out. People only look directly ahead of them while driving, if you are 3 inches to the side they will completely ignore you, and probably come close to hitting you.


----------



## bwana (Feb 4, 2005)

PegLeg said:
 

> ... He said he never even saw me and I yelled it was still a red light and he needs to stop before making his right turn on red.
> 
> .


This is a really widespread problem that I had hoped was only here in the DC metro area, but is evidently nationwide. Same thing at stop signs. I'm actually afraid that I'll get rear-ended because I come to a complete stop before going right on red while driving. The police don't seem to care, as I've never seen them pull someone over for doing it, even right in front of them. Actually, you're lucky, many drivers get belligerent about this, thinking that they are in the right.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

With proper clothes and lighting, you should be MORE visible riding at night. I actually feel safer riding at night with regard to traffic. I can tell that drivers see me by the way they react because I make myself visible. I always wear yellow or neon green jerseys, jackets and/or vests. I've got a very bright headlight and 3 bright tail-lights. I wear reflective bands around my ankles, and my tires have reflective sidewalls. If someone can't see me, they are blind.

That said, cycling can be much more dangerous at night if you don't wear the right clothes and don't have a good light system. Also, even with good lights, it can be harder to see potholes, rocks, sticks and other road obstacles. And, as always when riding in traffic, you have to ride defensively.

One other thing that might help. My wife was also concerned about me riding in traffic after I started bike commuting, although probably not as worried as your wife. (I have a good life insurance policy!) So, to convince her that my route was not as dangerous as she feared, I drove her in our car along my route one day. After that, my wife dropped her concerns because she realized the my route is mostly neighborhood streets.


----------



## PegLeg (Jun 28, 2008)

vinistois said:


> Why were you on the crosswalk, were you walking??
> You should never ride on the sidewalk or on the crosswalks. You should act like a vehicle and stay out in the lane. He didn't see you because pedestrians usually wait on the corner until it is clear to cross.


I was riding the Minuteman Bike Path. It crosses Mass Ave in Arlington and it uses the crosswalk to do it. If you ride that section of the bike path then you will be using the crosswalk to get across Mass Ave. It is not unusual during peak hours to have 10 or 15 bikes crossing at the same time.

As far as him not seeing me because I was in the cross walk ... bull. I had the green pedestrian light. He had a red light. I waited a few seconds after I got the green light and started across. I looked up the traffic laws here in MA and they prevent right on red against a pedestrian crossing signal. 



vinistois said:


> I think if you were crossing in the middle of the lane like you should have been,


See previous. I was not in the street because I did not arrive at the intersection via the street. The bike path enters the intersection from an angle and it actually dumps onto the sidewalk. After crossing the intersection the bike path follows the side short a short distance and then splits off again.

I should have made that distinction in my original Post.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Get some more wives, and then take a vote.


----------



## WrongBikeFred (Oct 19, 2005)

Show her some support, don't commute, do the dishes, be clean, do house work, look depressed and talk kind of Eore (SP, the donkey in the Pooh cartoon). Be helpfull, willing, and supportive in every way while allowing your mood to cast gloom over the whole house like a week long, rainy, storm front slowly passing over your beach vacation. Do this untill she lets you ride. 

Don't give up


----------



## uber-stupid (Apr 9, 2002)

vinistois said:


> Why were you on the crosswalk, were you walking??
> 
> You should never ride on the sidewalk or on the crosswalks. You should act like a vehicle and stay out in the lane. He didn't see you because pedestrians usually wait on the corner until it is clear to cross.
> 
> ...


Ordinarily, I'd say you have some fair points. All things being equal, in the daytime, with any normal area with reasonable traffic flow, in some other city, sure. But really, a lot of this sounds like someone who's unfamiliar with Boston in general, and this side of the river in particular. 

-Pedestrians here don't "usually" do anything predictably, unless it's really stupid and done aimlessly and with total disregard for others, common sense, personal safety, or anything else. It's a wonder there aren't more dead pedestrians around here. 
-This intersection in particular has green arrows for right, left, and straight on through the intersection, and each goes green separately. In this case, I can say that the truck was very clearly in the wrong. He was running a red arrow signal.
-"never" doing anything around here as a pedantic rule is really suicidal. The layout of the streets here is meandering and nonsensical to a Dr. Seussian fault. Everyone from professional truck drivers from out of town, to locals who have grown up with it, have complained that it's anarchy in pavement form, and they'd really rather not drive through it. It's effort enough to drive here. Riding is a whole other thing. 

Other than that...
-It's now daylight savings time. It's dark at night, and headlights get brighter every year. Being aggressive around here at night, and deliberately getting in the way can get you killed just as easily as anything else, because there's a lot going on. I agree with you in principle, but I think there's also a simple theory of driving or riding to conditions. If it's this dark out, and you're in a high traffic area, take it for granted that they don't see you. Period. There's a lot going on in the city, and that intersection is always busy. If the traffic lights are indicating a safe condition, and the walk lights are indicating a safe condition, then go with the clearest path. In this particular instance, I say the rider went with the smartest available option. 

Personally, at that intersection, I generally wait until the cars travelling on Mass Ave are given the right turn arrow. Because riders of the minuteman have to go across mass ave, and then across rte 60, the shortest distance is diagonally across the intersection. Because the right, straight, and left directions are all signalled to go at different times, there's actually a clear corridor to go diagonally when the mass ave drivers are turning right. Hard to explain without diagrams. If you're riding through this particular intersection, stop and observe the dynamics of the intersection, and what opens up. You'll see what I mean, and you might even see a few riders do what I describe. It works. If you've never been through there, and you're unfamiliar with this particular scenario, you'll probably think I'm nuts. I would, from the description so far. 

It's an anomaly, and these are anomalous suggestions, particular to this example. All bets are off, really. 2-3 lanes each way, crossing 2-3 lanes each way, with a bike path that incorporates the sidewalk, through a borderline suburb that is right in the middle of 2 major rush hour routes, and filled with looneys. 

-----------------------------To the OP-------------------------------------------

I agree with the guy who said your wife deserves a little slack right now. Two parents and a dog is enough to make anyone feel cursed. And commuting in this town when it's bright out can be hard enough. Riding around in the dark at rush hour... I think I'd consider it, but not for long. I'd want to, but especially in the winter, with weather like we've been having... anything can happen. Before you know it, we'll have a day where the snow comes in out of nowhere mid-day, drivers lose their minds, and you'll be stuck in a world of white sh!t. It's really not worth it around here. 

I like to ride, too, but there are only so many x-factors I feel comfortable with in the equation. Between students, MBTA bus drivers on their cell phones, pedestrians trying to text message while walking in front of green lights, normal stressed out everyday worker types, and the layout of everything around here... it's bad enough. Add darkness, high output headlights, upcoming holiday stupidity, crazy weather... (for those of you outside of the area, for the northeast to be in the 60's in November is odd, but it is. Some days it rains, some days it's very foggy... and weather around here can turn on a dime anyway.)

After a while it's a numbers game. It's sheer statistics that the bike safety guy who was referenced before was killed by a car. But when you pile up the risk factors, it's really not worth a long commute around here in the winter, and in the dark. Sooner or later, the statistics are not on your side. Take short rides to the store, and around your area, but leave the commuting for better weather. Buy a trainer, sign up for netflix, and get ready to blow your kneecaps off in traffic in March or April.


----------



## JYP18A (Nov 29, 2008)

I used to commute on a busy road and found that in the dark I had less near death experiences than in daylight. I was lit up like a chrismas tree and had reflective clothing on. Accidents can happen to anyone, just your luck if it is your turn. The local council eventually provided a bike path at the side of the road, so it is no longer an issue for me.


----------



## waltereo (Nov 8, 2008)

sometimerider said:


> There is a huge variation in bike lights. A $30 headlight is NOT adequate.


Why $30 headlight is NOT adequate ??

I just bought the PlanetBike Super flash Combo (link) and the rear and the head light are just bright enough


----------



## waltereo (Nov 8, 2008)

PaulRivers said:


> As long as you don't set it to do that distracting blinking thing, I think you're more visible at night than you are during the day with it.
> 
> .


So it is more dangerous if my SuperFlash tail light is blinking ???


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

waltereo said:


> Why $30 headlight is NOT adequate ??
> 
> I just bought the PlanetBike Super flash Combo (link) and the rear and the head light are just bright enough


I consider the PB SF taillight to be very acceptable (that's what I use). I'm not familiar with the Blaze 1/2 watt headlight, but can't believe it is adequate for "seeing" (as opposed to "being seen"). And that's exactly what some of the user reviews imply about it.

I have a Fenix flashlight, 120 lumens, about $45, that is just barely adequate for seeing. I stand by what I said - you will have to put up a few bucks (most likely more than 30) to get a light that illuminates the road.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

blakcloud said:


> I think I would use a different tactic then the one's described above, though many of them could be used in conjunction with this one. First thing I would do is validate here feelings around her fear that you might get hurt or worse, die from cycling at night. Having her talk about her fears and what they mean may do more good than anything else. It is obvious she loves you and doesn't want you hurt in any way. After she expresses how she feels, tell her you feel the exact same way. That you don't want to get hurt, or worse, so that you can be with her forever. Tell her you are so motivated to stay safe so that you can be with her because you love her as much as she loves you. As men we always try to fix things, it is something we do best, when sometimes, it is just better to listen to your wife and talk things through. I am not saying this will bring you the desired outcome, she isn't going to change her mind right away. But it gives you both the opportunity to communicate how you feel and maybe some solution can come out of it, one that you are both comfortable with. I wish you luck.


I agree! But in addition, perhaps you could just be a great husband and give up the commuting because it eases you wife's mind. Is the commuting worth causing your wife to worry? There is nothing on this earth as wonderful as a great marrige, but to have one, you must make your spouse's happiness more important than your own.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*compare?*



waltereo said:


> Why $30 headlight is NOT adequate ??


Ever use a really good headlight? If you have, you'll likely never go back. It's an amazing difference. You can go from seeing maybe a 10 square foot area 10 feet in front of the bike to *everything* from your front tire to 100 feet away, including trees on the side of the road, being clearly illuminated. Get much greater deference from drivers, too.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Fixed said:


> Ever use a really good headlight? If you have, you'll likely never go back. It's an amazing difference. You can go from seeing maybe a 10 square foot area 10 feet in front of the bike to *everything* from your front tire to 100 feet away, including trees on the side of the road, being clearly illuminated. Get much greater deference from drivers, too.


Real headlights rule! 

If the MUTs are fairly empty (as they sometimes are this time of year) Miss M and I will ride side by side (until we see another light coming). My Light-n-Motion beam seems to be a bit more directional than hers so we really light up the trail for a good ways. 

It is mildly amusing to see ninja runners bail off to the side of the trail thinking we are an auto driving down the MUT.


----------



## waltereo (Nov 8, 2008)

Fixed said:


> Ever use a really good headlight? If you have, you'll likely never go back. It's an amazing difference. You can go from seeing maybe a 10 square foot area 10 feet in front of the bike to *everything* from your front tire to 100 feet away, including trees on the side of the road, being clearly illuminated. Get much greater deference from drivers, too.



What would you recommend in the range of 60-100$ ?


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

waltereo said:


> What would you recommend in the range of 60-100$ ?


$60-$100 is sort of a no-man's land for bike lights between the "cheap, let someone else see you" lights and the "see things in front of you" lights.

The Dinotte 200L is on sale for $100 right now, and it's in the "see things in front of you" category -
http://store.dinottelighting.com/sh...reType=BtoC&Count1=557155787&Count2=474296212

However, it doesn't include AA batteries or charger, keep that in mind for the budget (though perhaps you already have some...perhaps...).

That's the cheapest I know of, other than LED flashlights which I expect other people will comment on. I haven't tried them, so I just don't like to say yah or nay either way.


----------



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

Your wife does have a point to be concerned. I got four coworkers that's been hit by a car while commuting to work. At least two of them have been hit more than once. Don't know exactly how much daylight was out there when these happened, but one thing for sure is don't be on the road when people are either rushing to get to work in the morning or rushing to pick up their kids after work. I would guess your probability of being in an accident would be higher during these times and considering less daylight would increase those odds. Be careful, there's a lot of idiots out there on the road and one hit from behind can cripple you for live.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

PaulRivers said:


> $60-$100 is sort of a no-man's land for bike lights between the "cheap, let someone else see you" lights and the "see things in front of you" lights.
> 
> The Dinotte 200L is on sale for $100 right now, and it's in the "see things in front of you" category -
> http://store.dinottelighting.com/sh...reType=BtoC&Count1=557155787&Count2=474296212
> ...


I have both a Dinotte 200L and a Fenix L2T. The former is a bit brighter (200 lumens), but I find the latter easier to use; and it is now over 150 lumens (I'm pretty sure the one I got a couple months ago was just 120 lumens).

The L2T now costs about $50, which makes it a very good deal (but you probably will also have to get a mount for it). I believe there are other similarly bright flashlights that might be a bit cheaper.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*lights*



waltereo said:


> What would you recommend in the range of 60-100$ ?


In that price range, you have several excellent options:

-- The Fenix L2D Premium costs about $60 and runs on 2 AA rechargeable batteries. It puts out 180 lumens at the highest setting, which is very bright. This is what I use for a headlight.
-- The Dinotte 200L headlight is on sale right now for $105 through their web site. It puts out 200 lumens on highest setting. It's a little brighter than the Fenix although it also needs 4 AA batteries, so it would be a little heavier than the Fenix.

Take your pick. Either one is an excellent option.


----------



## bwana (Feb 4, 2005)

I've got a Fenix L2D and am very happy with it. I also bought two Ultrafire C3s (the version with Cree Q5 LEDs and an extension tube for 2XAA batteries) for my daughters from dealextreme, and while they aren't quite as bright as the L2D, they are only $20.87 each, so you could buy 3 for just a bit over the price of the L2D. I may end up getting an SSC P7 based flashlight and mounting that on the handlebar, and moving the L2D up to my helmet, but not because of need. High lumen led flashlights are addictive.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

*You have fun playing "car" too?*



MB1 said:


> It is mildly amusing to see ninja runners bail off to the side of the trail thinking we are an auto driving down the MUT.


My partner and I ride side by side like this too and it is pretty funny when people do think you are a car. I've seen a ninja biker or two bail thinking we were a car which was sort of amusing. Maybe that'll teach them to get some sort of light.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*there's a thought*



Scott B said:


> My partner and I ride side by side like this too and it is pretty funny when people do think you are a car. I've seen a ninja biker or two bail thinking we were a car which was sort of amusing. Maybe that'll teach them to get some sort of light.


Hmm. Maybe rig up some pvc about 6 feet wide mounted to your handlebars and run the lights out at the ends? Might help to get some respect. A good loud Cadillac horn would be nice, too.


----------

